# жж, зж, жд



## marco_2

Скажите пожалуйста, какое произношение вышеприведенных сочетаний более распространенное в России в наше время - мягкое или твердое? - я имею в виду такие слова, как напр. *визжать, жужжать, вожжи, дрожжи, дождик *и пр.


----------



## Maroseika

Мягкое произношение жж, зж было свойственно так называемому московскому говору, а теперь почти не встречается.
Что касается жд, то в литературном варианте оно произносится не как твердое жж, а как жд.


----------



## marco_2

Maroseika said:


> Что касается жд, то в литературном варианте оно произносится не как твердое жж, а как жд.



Спасибо, Maroseika. Тогда не знаю, зачем меня учили _/дожьжьик, дожьжьик, не дажьжьи/ _


----------



## Ahu Lee

Твердое. Из приведенных вами слов я разве что "дрожжи" могу мягко произнести по настроению, а остальные все того -- строго "твердыши"


----------



## Maroseika

marco_2 said:


> Спасибо, Maroseika. Тогда не знаю, зачем меня учили _/дожьжьик, дожьжьик, не дажьжьи/ _



Возможно, это было очень давно, лет сорок назад? Но уверяю вас, звучит это очень красиво.


----------



## marco_2

Maroseika said:


> Возможно, это было очень давно, лет сорок назад? Но уверяю вас, звучит это очень красиво.



Тридцать пять.  Тем не менее придется отвыкнуть.


----------



## gvozd

Maroseika said:


> Но уверяю вас, звучит это очень красиво.



Да ну?


----------



## LilianaB

Ahu Lee said:


> Твердое. Из приведенных вами слов я разве что "дрожжи" могу мягко произнести по настроению, а остальные все того -- строго "твердыши"



Yes, I agree. Don't pronounce them softly -- it does not sound as good.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Maroseika said:


> звучит это очень красиво.


I agree, it sounds beautiful and Moscovite to me (although I myself do not speak like that). Very Maly Theatre.
Согласна, звучит очень красиво, породисто и по-московски. В стиле Малого театра.


----------



## Maroseika

rusita preciosa said:


> I agree, it sound beautiful and Moscovite to me (although I myself do not speak like that). Very Maly Theatre.



Especially together with -кый instead of -кий.


----------



## LilianaB

Everybody has a different taste-- this is true.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Maroseika said:


> Especially together with -кый instead of -кий.


----------



## gvozd

Ну да, давайте до кучи добавим всё то благородное, что по непонятным причинам отмерло.

1. Сьмех, зьверь (вместо смех, зверь)
2. Думалос (вместо думалось)

Ежели копнуть, можно наверняка ещё что-нибудь найти.


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> Ну да, давайте до кучи добавим всё то благородное, что по непонятным причинам отмерло.


Давайте, почему нет? Другое дело, что сейчас мало кто умеет этим арсеналом пользоваться комплексно и естественно. Да почитай никто не может.


----------



## covar

gvozd said:


> Ну да, давайте до кучи добавим всё то благородное, что по непонятным причинам отмерло.
> 
> 1. Сьмех, зьверь (вместо смех, зверь)
> 2. Думалос (вместо думалось)
> 
> Ежели копнуть, можно наверняка ещё что-нибудь найти.



Хоть бы в кавычки взяли "благородное".

*Сьмех* — адна з рэакцыяў чалавека на сьмешнае, альбо на казытаньне, сьмех ўключаюе ў сябе міжвольныя рухі цягліцаў  твару і цела, спэцыфічныя гукі і зьмены ў рытме дыханьня. У некатьорых  выпадках смех можа быць рэакцыяй на нэрвовае напружаньне (нэрвовы сьмех)  або быць прыкметай псыхічнага разладу.


----------



## gvozd

Ха-ха-ха! Хи-хи-хи! Хо-хо-хо!


----------



## marco_2

gvozd said:


> Ну да, давайте до кучи добавим всё то благородное, что по непонятным причинам отмерло.
> 
> 1. Сьмех, зьверь (вместо смех, зверь)
> 2. Думалос (вместо думалось)
> 
> Ежели копнуть, можно наверняка ещё что-нибудь найти.



3. истягывать, помалкывать, потряхывать
4. держут, пилют


----------



## LilianaB

_Хочут_. This one is even better.


----------



## gvozd

Тубаретка.


----------



## Mete0rka

а я редко, по настроению или когда быстро хочу что-то сказать, то могу произнести дожьжьик, так же дрожьжьи. Говорю со стороны Украины)


----------



## rusita preciosa

Great discussion!  For your edification.
In case there are too многабукаф for you, here is an excerpt:


> ...Речь актеров Малого театра долгое время была оплотом этого образцового произношения, так как именно театральная речь в эпоху социальных потрясений оставалась наиболее консервативной. [...] В современной научной практике принято иллюстрировать особенности старомосковского говора, сравнивая их с современными орфоэпическими нормами. Таким образом, можно выделить следующие (наиболее яркие) черты старомосковской произносительной системы: 1. В конце XIX — начале XX века считалось, что согласные звуки перед мягкими согласными звуками должны произноситься мягко, т. е. надо говорить: [д’]верь, е[с’]ли, [з’]верь, ко[р’]ни, [с’]вет, [с’]мирный. В настоящее время в подобных случаях обычно произношение с твердым согласным, однако старомосковская норма по-прежнему остается допустимой и сохраняется, в частности, в театральной речи и речи старшего поколения... etc...


Some like that pronounciation; it provokes girly giggles in others, but, of course, _de gustibus_...


----------



## turkjey5

До какого десятилетия использовалось такое произношение? Использовалось если бы я смотрел шоу с 1970-ых или 80-ых?
Спасибо!!


----------



## Maroseika

В "Иронии судьбы, или С легким паром" (1975) так говорит мама главного героя - весьма пожилая дама (в конце фильма, увидев новую невесту сына, она хватается за сердце и со словами "Подож'ж'и, подож'ж'и" оседает на диван) . Так что уже и в те времена такое произношение звучало старомодно (хотя и чудесно).


----------



## marco_2

Моя учительница русского языка, которая окончила аспирантуру в МГУ в начале 1970-ых, учила нас именно произношению по московской норме. Главным образом она обращала внимание на сочетания *чн *и *жж, зж, жд*. Я также помню одно предложение из ее диктанта: _Розы колются, пчелы жалются, одним словом: что посеешь, то и пожнешь _- мы конечно должны были написать правильно _жалятся._


----------



## turkjey5

А слово жжёт, мягкое или твердое?
Спасибо!!


----------



## Ahu Lee

turkjey5 said:


> А слово жжёт, мягкое или твердое?
> Спасибо!!



Твердое.


----------



## Maroseika

turkjey5 said:


> А слово жжёт, мягкое или твердое?


В современном языке жж всегда твердое.


----------



## covar

turkjey5 said:


> А слово жжёт, мягкое или твердое?
> Спасибо!!


Правильно:
первое ж - твердое, второе - мягкое.
Неправильно:
оба ж - твердые, получается жжот,
оба ж - мягкие, получается жьжёт.


----------



## Ahu Lee

covar said:


> *Неправильно*:
> оба ж - твердые, получается жжот..



Неужели!


----------



## gvozd

covar said:


> первое ж - твердое, второе - мягкое.



Мой язык на такие финты не способен.


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> Правильно:
> первое ж - твердое, второе - мягкое.


Не могли бы вы подкрепить свое мнение ссылкой на авторитетный источник? Боюсь, что всем прочим носителям языка оно бы показалось абсурдным. Во всяком случае, РГ-80 в пар. 14 утверждает, что там не два звука, а один долгий, различающийся в современной литературной и старой московской нормах.


----------



## covar

Самый авторитетный источник - графический редактор аудиофайлов.
Берете аудиофайл с "образцовым" произношением слова "жжёт", загружаете в редактор и внимательно изучаете аудиограмму.
Там всё отчетливо видно.


----------



## turkjey5

Maroseika said:


> В современном языке жж всегда твердое.



Это значит, что жжёт произносится жжот?


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> Самый авторитетный источник - графический редактор аудиофайлов.
> Берете аудиофайл с "образцовым" произношением слова "жжёт", загружаете в редактор и внимательно изучаете аудиограмму.
> Там всё отчетливо видно.


Это чрезвычайно интересно, дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку на эту аудиограмму. Желательно с объяснением результатов, а то, боюсь, мало кто из нас там что-нибудь поймет. 
Впрочем, не надо изучать аудиограммы, чтобы убедиться: это одна фонема (ж или җ), потому что при ее произношении элементы нашего речевого аппарата не меняют своего положения и состояния. Это легко проверить на себе.


----------



## Maroseika

turkjey5 said:


> Это значит, что жжёт произносится жжот?


Да. Как [жолтый], [жованый] и т.д. О между двумя твердыми не меняет своей артикуляции.


----------



## covar

Maroseika said:


> Это чрезвычайно интересно, дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку на эту аудиограмму. Желательно с объяснением результатов, а то, боюсь, мало кто из нас там что-нибудь поймет.
> Впрочем, не надо изучать аудиограммы, чтобы убедиться: это одна фонема (ж или җ), потому что при ее произношении элементы нашего речевого аппарата не меняют своего положения и состояния. Это легко проверить на себе.


На себе нужно проверять только яды и болезнетворные вирусы и бактерии.
Для объективности: если вы предоставите аудиофайл с "образцовым" (по вашему мнению) произношением, то проверить может любой, поскольку для анализа подходит практически любой графический аудиоредактор, коих в Интернете сколько угодно.


----------



## Sobakus

covar said:


> На себе нужно проверять только яды и болезнетворные вирусы и бактерии.
> Для объективности: если вы предоставите аудиофайл с "образцовым" (по вашему мнению) произношением, то проверить может любой, поскольку для анализа подходит практически любой графический аудиоредактор, коих в Интернете сколько угодно.



Если бы речь шла о гласных, способ образования которых с точностью определить и воссоздать бывает весьма сложно, к вашим высказываниям ещё можно было бы относиться серьёзно, но разницу между [жж] и [жжʲ] может определить и воспроизвести даже ребёнок. Поэтому ваши попытки убедить меня в том, что вам виднее, касается мой язык альвеол или нёба, не могут не вызывать улыбки.


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> На себе нужно проверять только яды и болезнетворные вирусы и бактерии.
> Для объективности: если вы предоставите аудиофайл с "образцовым" (по вашему мнению) произношением, то проверить может любой, поскольку для анализа подходит практически любой графический аудиоредактор, коих в Интернете сколько угодно.



Иными словами, сослаться на авторитетный источник вы не можете. Жаль, сенсация не состоялась.


----------



## covar

Аудиограмма слова "жжёт".
В начале "пила" - "твердое ж"
В середине затемнено "мягкое ж"


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> Аудиограмма слова "жжёт".
> В начале "пила" - "твердое ж"
> В середине затемнено "мягкое ж"



Не могу сказать, чтобы это было очень уж убедительно. Да чего там, это попросту голословно. Было бы интересно мнение специалиста. Пока у нас есть только мнение авторов РГ-80, полагающих, что там один долгий звук. Возможно, и даже, пожалуй, наверняка, этот звук неодинаков на своем протяжении, но не настолько, чтобы считать его двумя звуками. 
Кроме того, гласный в этом слове определенно [о], а не сдвинутый вперед и вверх ['о], как было бы после мягкого ж.


----------



## covar

Мнение авторов РГ-80 гораздо более голословны, поскольку вообще не подкреплены никакими объективными данными. 
_"Каждый пишет, как (и что) он слышит."_
Я же ведь предлагал объективно проверить любому желающему.


----------



## gvozd

А из чего вообще следует, что после "пилы" звук смягчается? Может, размашистость линии означает не мягкость, а просто нарастание напряжения при резком переходе к гласному звуку "о"?


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> Мнение авторов РГ-80 гораздо более голословны, поскольку вообще не подкреплены никакими объективными данными.
> _"Каждый пишет, как (и что) он слышит."_
> Я же ведь предлагал объективно проверить любому желающему.


Их мнение подкреплено их научным авторитетом и авторитетом издателя. Ваше же, простите, не подкреплено ничем. Что это за аудиограмма, как она записывалась, как ее расшифровать и интерпретировать - не имею ни малейшего представления.
Одно могу сказать, если бы мнение ваше было обоснованно, нетрудно было бы найти подтверждение в имеющихся в сети научных публикациях. Если же вы претендуете на открытие, почтительно снимаю шляпу и смиренно отхожу в сторону - открытия мне не по зубам.


----------



## covar

gvozd said:


> А из чего вообще следует, что после "пилы" звук смягчается? Может, размашистость линии означает не мягкость, а просто нарастание напряжения при резком переходе к гласному звуку "о"?


Ясно, что никто не работал с аудиоредакторами.
Просто в аудио редакторе можно выделить любой участок аудиограммы и прослушать, как он звучит. 
Выделенный участок звучит как "мягкое ж" (жь) - это прекрасно слышно.
А пила звучит как "твердое ж", и это тоже отлично слышно.

Компьютерный фонетический анализ давно уже рутина, а не открытие. Только почему-то "научные авторитеты" в области фонетики не имеют о ней ни малейшего понятия. Впрочем, и про компьютеры у этих "научных авторитетов" сведения тоже весьма смутные.


----------



## Ahu Lee

*covar*,
как по мне, то затемненный участок больше походит на звук О, который как раз и следует за "пилообразным" Жжж. Ярко выраженное присутствие "синуса" свидетельствует об этом (я не могу себе предстваить не мягкую, не жесткую Ж звучащую так низко). В конце все завершается третьим "шумоподобным" Т. Итого мы имеем три звука: Жжж, Оооо, Т. Все сходится!


----------



## gvozd

covar said:


> Ясно, что никто не работал с аудиоредакторами.
> Просто в аудио редакторе можно выделить любой участок аудиограммы и прослушать, как он звучит.
> Выделенный участок звучит как "мягкое ж" (жь) - это прекрасно слышно.
> А пила звучит как "твердое ж", и это тоже отлично слышно.
> 
> Компьютерный фонетический анализ давно уже рутина, а не открытие. Только почему-то "научные авторитеты" в области фонетики не имеют о ней ни малейшего понятия. Впрочем, и про компьютеры у этих "научных авторитетов" сведения тоже весьма смутные.



А как слышится гласный звук после "жж"? Что он собой являет?


----------



## Ahu Lee

gvozd said:


> А как слышится гласный звук после "жж"? Что он собой являет?



Вот и я о том. Если даже предствавить себе, что выделенный участок -- мягкое Ж, то возникает вопрос куда подевалось Ооо. Высокочастотный шумовой звук в коце -- Т, сомнений тут просто быть не может, т.е. по вашему получается, что мягкое Ж переходит в Т, так что-ли?


----------



## covar

_Замечание: _Анализировалось слово "жжёт", а не "жжот".
После выделенного участка звук похож на "ё" в слове "лёд". (До отметки времени 0,7 - это то, что Ahu Lee принял за "т")
А вот конечное "т" очень слабое и краткое, что характерно для разговорной речи.

И лучше бы сами попробовали поиграться - это совсем не сложно и очень интересно.


----------



## Ahu Lee

covar said:


> И лучше бы сами попробовали поиграться - это совсем не сложно и очень интересно.



Поигрался бы с радостью, но лень заниматься коммутированием микрофона, доставать микшер, протирать пыльные прода и прочее из-за такой ерунды, а бюджетной карты (с микрофонным входом) и соответствующего мультимедийного микрофона у меня под рукой увы нет.

По поводу волны на вашей картинке. Вот хоть ты тресни, а Ё не может\не должна выглядеть как "то что я прииял за Т". Может с таймингом что-нибудь у вас, задержки какие-нибудь!? Я разумеется не утверждаю, это так сказать мысли вслух..


----------



## e2-e4 X

Maroseika said:


> turkej5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Это значит, что жжёт произносится жжот?
> 
> 
> 
> Да. Как [жолтый], [жованый] и т.д. О между двумя твердыми не меняет своей артикуляции.
Click to expand...

Разумеется, "жжот" можно произнести специально так, чтобы было ясно, что это "жжот", а не "жжёт". Иногда для комического эффекта так делают, именно с этим словом.


----------



## marco_2

Ну а как вы произносите *поезжай*? Твердо или мягко? (меня учили *поежьжьай *и как-то трудно было бы произнести это слово твердо - пожалуй из-за предшествующего *е*).


----------



## Ahu Lee

marco_2 said:


> Ну а как вы произносите *поезжай*? Твердо или мягко? (меня учили *поежьжьай *и как-то трудно было бы произнести это слово твердо - пожалуй из-за предшествующего *е*).



Чаще всего твердо.
http://ru.forvo.com/word/поезжай/


----------



## Maroseika

marco_2 said:


> Ну а как вы произносите *поезжай*? Твердо или мягко? (меня учили *поежьжьай *и как-то трудно было бы произнести это слово твердо - пожалуй из-за предшествующего *е*).



Современная норма - только твердо. Предшествующий "е" ничуть не мешает, напротив, именно с предшествующим "е" (то есть "йэ") было бы трудно произнести жж мягко, поэтому с мягким жж получается [паэж'ж'ай].
Но в быстрой (обычной) речи гласный не йотирован и перед твердым жж: [паэжжай].


----------



## marco_2

Maroseika said:


> Современная норма - только твердо. Предшествующий "е" ничуть не мешает, напротив, именно с предшествующим "е" (то есть "йэ") было бы трудно произнести жж мягко, поэтому с мягким жж получается [паэж'ж'ай].



Спасибо. Мне лично легче сказать мягко, с предшествующим редуцированным *е *(что-то наподобие *паижьжьай*), но я постараюсь подчиниться доминирущему течению


----------



## Maroseika

marco_2 said:


> Спасибо. Мне лично легче сказать мягко, с предшествующим редуцированным *е *(что-то наподобие *паижьжьай*), но я постараюсь подчиниться доминирущему течению



Это не редукция, а позиционное изменение. В данном случае, в положении после гласного,"е" изменяется в [ыэ] (звук непереднего ряда, средний между ы и э).
Но уверяю вас, что мягкий вариант звучит очень красиво и не вызывает ощущения неестественности. Стоит ли переучиваться?


----------



## covar

В приложенном файле вырезанная часть слова "поезжай" - то, что после "по", но перед "ай", то есть *"езж"*
Произнёс пользователь  Mariya из ссылки Ahu Lee.
На что это больше всего похоже - решать вам.


----------



## Maroseika

А что тут решать? Слово произнесено нарочито отчетливо, через зж, без ассимиляции в жж. Так что это ничего не доказывает, да и в обычной речи не говорят.


----------



## covar

Я про то, что отчетливо слышится "и", а не "[ыэ] (звук непереднего ряда, средний между ы и э)".
И что никто (кроме Maroseika, конечно) не скажет, что это сказано не по-русски.


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> Я про то, что отчетливо слышится "и", а не "[ыэ] (звук непереднего ряда, средний между ы и э)".
> И что никто (кроме Maroseika, конечно) не скажет, что это сказано не по-русски.



Вообще-то мне там слышится "йэ". А если отчетливо сказать "солнце", то будет слышаться "солнце", а не "сонце", как в обычной речи. Не думаю, что правы те пользователи, что размещают там запись нарочито отчетливого произношения. Это ничего не дает изучающим язык, потому что их интересует естественное произношение.
Между прочим, вы вообще не признаете факт позиционных изменений гласных в русском языке?


----------



## covar

Тот же самый фрагмент, замедленный в несколько раз.
Я просто предлагаю каждому решить, какие звуки он слышит.


> Между прочим, вы вообще не признаете факт позиционных изменений гласных в русском языке?


Я не признаю "замшелых догм", появившихся на основе собственных слуховых впечатлений "уже наполовину оглохших маститых научных авторитетов", десятилетия кочующие по учебникам, книгам и статьям.


----------



## Maroseika

Понятно. Как я и предполагал, вы претендуете на революцию в русской фонетике. Удачи вам.


----------



## covar

Если использование в работе самых обычных компьютерных программ считается в фонетике революцией, значит русская фонетика действительно "больна революцией".


----------



## Maroseika

covar said:


> Если использование в работе самых обычных компьютерных программ считается в фонетике революцией, значит русская фонетика действительно "больна революцией".


Я бы все же предложил на этом форуме ограничиться общепринятым подходом к фонетике и не морочить голову изучающим русский язык своими революционными изысканиями и фантастическими интерпретациями. Ниспровергать основы лучше в каком-нибудь другом месте.


----------



## Ahu Lee

Согласен с *covar*, там слышится звук И. Я и сам так тоже говорю.

PS какой же отвратительный тайм-стретчинг у Audacity.


----------



## Syline

Очень удивлена, что нормой является твердое произношение в "поезжай". Пожалуй, я такого даже и не слышала.   



marco_2 said:


> Мне лично легче сказать мягко, с предшествующим редуцированным *е *(что-то наподобие *паижьжьай*)


У меня абсолютно то же самое.


----------



## FYV

"Поезжай" говорю с мягким жж. Хотя дождь произношу как [дошть]


----------

